# Your favourite cover versions.



## Yours (May 7, 2009)




----------



## Shadow2751 (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

I really like this cover of Fleet Foxes 'Tiger Mountain Peasant Song'. One of my favourites of theirs anyway, and these two do a fantastic job of it


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm sorry but that Lady Gaga version of Viva la Vida is pure trash. Coldplay's original version is much better with the lovely violins in the beginning and with out all that "oh oh oh" junk in the beginning. And what's with the piano that sounds like a cat stepping on the keys? I can't stand it when good songs get ruined by bad "artists".


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah, I seem to like strange things :blushed:


----------



## Neonite (Oct 24, 2009)

Only these guys could take a Britney Spears song and turn it into something this awesome. n.n


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## Singularity (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## Geodude (Nov 22, 2009)

I really like that cover of Lovesong by 311. Have you heard Tori Amos' version?





 
Seu Jorge covering David Bowie (in Portugese) - he put out a whole album of these when he was in 'The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou'. This is my favourite one though.





 
This is Tricky covering Public Enemy. When I first heard it I didn't know it was a cover, and was surprised when I found out it was.


----------



## NephilimAzrael (Oct 26, 2008)




----------



## On the road to Damascus (Oct 1, 2009)

Matchbox 20's cover of Cyndi Lauper's "Time After Time"


----------



## Pilgrim (Sep 7, 2009)

Lars Frederiksen's cover of Billy Bragg's To Have And To Have Not


----------



## The Psychonaut (Oct 29, 2009)

Children of the Grave, originally by Black Sabbath, Cover by Rob Zombie (or maybe White Zombie)


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

*Cat Power*
Moonshiner (Traditional)
(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction (Rolling Stones)
Sea of Love (Phil Phillips)
Blue Moon ('50s standard)
Naked If I Want To (Moby Grape)
Psychic Hearts (Thurston Moore)
We Dance (Pavement)
He Was a Friend of Mine (Traditional)
I Found A Reason (Velvet Underground)
Remember Me (Otis Redding)
Who Knows Where the Time Goes (Sandy Denny)
Werewolf (Michael Hurley)

*Nirvana*
Son of A Gun (Vaselines)
Jesus Don't Want Me For A Sunbeam (Vaselines)
Oh Me (Meat Puppets)
Plateau (Meat Puppets)
Where Did You Sleep Last Night? (Leadbelly)
They Hung Him On the Cross (Leadbelly)

*White Stripes*
Death Letter (Son House)
Lord Send Me An Angel (Blind Willie McTell)
Jolene (Dolly Parton)

*Johnny Cash*
Bridge Over Troubled Waters (Simon & Garfunkel)
In My Life (Beatles)
Hurt (Nine Inch Nails)
Personal Jesus (Depeche Mode)
Bird On A Wire (Leonard Cohen)
Down There By the Train (Tom Waits)
Rusty Cage (Soundgarden)
Solitary Man (Neil Diamond)
The Mercy Seat (Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds)
I Hung My Head (Sting)

*Lily Allen*
Womanizer (Britney Spears)
Straight to Hell (the Clash)

*Misc*
The Pogues - Auld Triangle (Brendan Behan)
Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds - Wanted Man (Bob Dylan and Johnny Cash)
Mudhoney - I Hate the Police (The Dicks)
Dropkick Murphys - Johnny I Hardly Knew Ya (Traditional)
Townes Van Zandt - Who Do You Love? (Bo Didley)
Sonic Youth - Addicted to Love (Robert Palmer)
The Specials - Monkey Man (Toots & the Maytals)
Jesus & Mary Chain - Surfin' USA (Beach Boys)


----------



## PistachioNut (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok, so I haven't had the chance to go through all the other replies because my internet has decided to go slow, so many apologies if these have already been posted. 

Karma Police- The Dresden Dolls 

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwkCeAzQ8eQ

Smells Like Teen Spirit- Tori Amos

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaAI3jI7uCc

Losing My Religion- Tori Amos

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yd0z10JoFhM

Paranoid Android- Sia

http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3TLjeA19F9M


----------



## Nym (Sep 7, 2009)

Beck true love will find you in the end original by (Daniel Johnson.)




Eddie Vedder You've got to hide your love away (The Beatles.)




NIN dead souls (Joy Division.)




Lemon Heads mrs robbinson (Simon and Garfunkle.)




1000 **** DJ's supernaut (Black Sabbath.)




So many of my others where already covered


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

I only have one really.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

"Forever Young" -Youth Group (original version by Alphaville) 






The sound and lyrics of this song epitomize what it's like to be a young NF. It's better than the original and it's so good that I can even forgive The O.C. for using it.

"Guns Of Brixton" -The Arcade Fire (original version by The Clash)






I hate The Clash but The Arcade Fire make them sound good. This version sounds like a Chinese army heading out to snap the necks of some Mongol invaders. 

"Painkiller" -Death (original version by Judas Priest)






Because Chuck Schuldiner is an excellent guitarist and vocalist. He is deeply missed.


----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)

Stars said:


> I hate The Clash but The Arcade Fire make them sound good.


How can anybody actually hate the Clash? I can accept that not everybody is going to like their music bu hate is such a strong word.:sad:


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

I've never heard a more overrated rock album than "London Calling"; not even "Nevermind". Silly, low-quality singing (like a dumbed-down Joey Ramone), very little energy for the most part in the guitar playing, unassertive rhythm section, genre-hopping for the sake of genre-hopping, and melodies that try to be catchy but can't even come close to The Ramones or The Misfits for pop-punk goodness. The production is good, but its wasted on meaningless songs. I think most people praised the album when it came out just because of its diversity and didn't actually care that the sounds it was used to make were boring as sin.


----------



## DevilDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

Moon Pix said:


> How can anybody actually hate the Clash? I can accept that not everybody is going to like their music bu hate is such a strong word.:sad:


I didn't think it was possible to hate them. Of course, not everyone is going to love them as much as I do, but hate... really?

Anyway on with my favorite covers:

Johnny Cash & Joe Strummer - Redemption Song (Originally by Bob Marley)





Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah (Originally by Leonard Cohen)





John Lennon - Stand By Me (Originally by Ben E. King)





The Clash - I Fought the Law (Originally by The Crickets)





The White Stripes - I Just Don't Know What to do With Myself (Originally by Dusty Springfield)





The Beatles - Twist and Shout (Originally by The Isley Brothers)





I could go on and on I am sure, for your sakes I won't.​


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Poor quality I'm afraid ;-(


----------



## Darity (Dec 17, 2009)

Mad World covered by a german a cappella band... that's so f****** awesome.


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm going to be ornery and say that Mark Ronson's cover of The Smiths' "Stop Me If You..." and 311's cover of The Cure's "Love Song" are musical blasphemy. They make me cringe in horror.... :crazy:. The only Cure cover I really like is on a tribute album - some band called Xu Xu Fang did a great cover of "Fascination Street".

I rarely like covers IF I liked the song to begin with. Most covers I like are of songs I was not that into to begin with, but there are rare exceptions. Oh, and I think Soft Cell's cover of "Tainted Love" (Gloria Jones) takes the win for best cover ever. Most people don't even know it's a cover. It's rare a cover totally blows the original out of the water.

The Dead Weather's cover of "Are Friends Electric?" (Gary Numan)
Cat Power's covers are usually gorgeous, especially "Sea of Love"
Giant Drag's cover of "Wicked Games" (Chris Isaak)
Richard Hawley's cover of "Some Candy Talking" (the Jesus & Mary Chain)
The Raveonettes' cover of "My Boyfriend's Back"
No Doubt's cover of "It's My Life" (Talk Talk)
David Bowie's cover of "China Girl" (Iggy Pop)
The Beatles cover of "Twist & Shout"
Futurehead's cover of "Hounds of Love" (Kate Bush)
Depeche Mode's cover of "Route 66"
Siouxsie and the Banshees' cover of "Dear Prudence" (The Beatles)


I LOVE the Jesus and Mary Chain, but I also love the Pixies and approve of this cover. 







I'm not a Bob Dylan fan, but I like this cover by Siouxsie and the Banshees (not sure how Dylan fans would feel about it :tongue: ).


----------



## Entelechy (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## The Chronic Liar (Dec 22, 2009)

AHHH I dont care what other people say, I absolutely LOVE The Killers cover of Shadowplay by Joy Division.


----------



## Deja Vu (Dec 26, 2009)

Easily my favorite *Bob Dylan* cover.


----------



## Ben (Aug 23, 2009)




----------



## seraphiel (Dec 26, 2009)

White Rabbit (SPC Eco Mix) - Collide (from Jefferson Airplane's White Rabbit)


----------



## MICHELLE (Dec 27, 2009)

This is not really a cover, but she is sooo funny!! and I love this *AC/DC* songg!!
*ALI MCGREGOR* and her OMNICORD!!! Major LOL!! 






*BEYONCE* Playing _ETTA JAMES_ in _*Cadillac Records*_: I would rather Go Blind!! 
I love Bee's Voice in this song!! its soo Soulful!! ​





hmmm They aint Covers.. But they are Both amazing!! ​


----------



## Third Engine (Dec 28, 2009)

This song is pretty sentimental for me, and she does an awesome job covering it






Great live band





Don't even know the original song haha


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Fanfarlo's cover of 'In the Aeroplane Over the Sea.'

I recommend the skeptics withhold judgment until after listening. :wink:


----------



## Stoic (Aug 7, 2009)

Femme said:


> Fanfarlo's cover of 'In the Aeroplane Over the Sea.'
> 
> I recommend the skeptics withhold judgment until after listening. :wink:
> 
> YouTube - Fanfarlo cover Neutral Milk Hotel 'In The Aeroplane Over The Sea'


That was much better than expected...

Three covers that come to mind that I like more than the originals:


----------



## cardinalfire (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Moon Pix (Sep 19, 2009)




----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

Good Morning Starshine by Serena Ryder















Pancho and Lefty by Emmylou Harris


----------



## GBer8721 (Jan 18, 2010)

```
[MEDIA=youtube]wFullScreen[/MEDIA]
```


----------



## GBer8721 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hurt 
Created by NIN
covered Johny Cash

I don't know how to post video


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

GBer8721 said:


> Hurt
> Created by NIN
> covered Johny Cash
> 
> I don't know how to post video


You would just post the youtube url address.


----------

